# gelbes Dreieck mit ausrufezeichen drin...



## Valord (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo...hab mal ne Frage...

bei mir, wenn ich spiele, erscheint in der Taskleiste neben der Uhrzeit immer ein "gelbes Dreieck mit Ausrufezeichen"... ich weiß nicht was das ist... hat auch keine Tooltip und rechts- oder linksklicken bringt auch keine Infos....weiß jewmand was das ist ??? Komisch ist wenn ich im Fenstermodus spiele und es ziemlich verkleinere kann ich wieder zocken. Frage ist eben nur wie lange -.- aber ich würde gerne anderst spielen und nicht in Fenstermodus. Weiss jemand was das ist ?!


----------



## Klos1 (5. Mai 2010)

Gibt es denn irgendwelche Beeinträchtigungen? Oder ist da halt einfach nur das Dreieck? Im Prinzip könnte das so ziemlich jede App sein. Wenn es von Windows wäre, dann sollte es aber nen Tooltip geben und man sollte auch draufklicken können, so das etwas passiert. Welche Programme laufen denn so bei dir nach Systemstart. Irgendetwas komisches dabei?


----------



## painschkes (5. Mai 2010)

_Normalerweise steht folgendes da : Der Anzeigetreiber wurde zurückgesetzt

Bedeutet das du Probleme mit dem Grafikkartentreiber oder der Grafikkarte selbst hast..



Mal geschaut wie heiss sie wird?_


----------



## Valord (5. Mai 2010)

also wenn ich spiele wird mein Bildschirm für 2sek einfach nur schwarz danach lande ich wieder im Spiel. Wenn ich weiter spiele kommt wieder dieses schwarzes Bild :S. Manchmal steht auch "der anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem fehler wiederhergestellt" ich dachte vielleicht liegts wohl am Treiber. Ich habe den Treiber deinst. und wieder inst. doch es hat sich nichts verändert.

Hmm sie wird etwa 72°C


----------



## Dark Guardian (5. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne können Dateisystemfehler das produzieren.

Zumindest habe ich es bei mir, meiner Schweste rund meiner Freundin schon erlebt das nach dem Hochfahren eben dieses ominöse Zeichen aufgetaucht ist. Meistens ploppte jedoch sofort ein Tooltip auf "Datei xyz... ist beschädigt"... meistens sehr viele nacheinander.

Linksklick/rechtsklick bringt nix weils keine Optionen gibt. Es kommt dann ein Tooltip wenn du auf eine beschädigte Datei zugreifen willst.

Meistens hat eine Datenträgerüberprüfung inklusive der Option "Fehlerhafte Sektoren wiederherstellen" Rettung der Daten und verschwinden des Symbols gebracht.

_{Dieser Beitrag wurde aufgrund persönlicher Erfahrungswerte verfasst}

Edit: zu langsam. Das mit dem Anzeigetreiber ist plausibler.
_


----------



## Klos1 (5. Mai 2010)

Naja, wenn der Bildschirm schwarz wird, dann hat Paini leider recht. Es liegt an Komplikationen mit dem Treiber. Vorzugsweise passiert sowas bei ATI. Zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach. Leider wirst du im Internet tausend Lösungsansätze finden, die alle richtig oder falsch sein könnten.

Einige meinten zum Beispiel, man solle in der Registry das Zeitfenster ausweiten, in dem Windows den Treiber anfrägt und schaut ob er reagiert. Tut er das nämlich nicht, dann stellt Windows ihn wieder her.
Und genau das passiert bei dir. Gründe kann es dafür sehr viele geben und es muss nicht einmal unbedingt am Treiber an sich liegen. Es kann auch ein Hardwarefehler sein.

Hier hilft wohl nur googeln und sämtliche Vorschläge ausprobieren, die du findest. Und das sind jede Menge. Ich musste mich mit dem Problem auch schon mal rumschlagen und es brachte mich zur Verzweiflung.


----------

